# Old Smokey users?



## llmc (Sep 19, 2009)

Are there any people who use the Old Smokey brand smokers around here?  I have been seeing lots about ECB and other electrics, but nothing on the Old Smokeys.  Is there a good reason for that?  I hope not, I have one in transit as we "speak".  Please be honest, I can take it.

Lou


----------



## theboz (Sep 19, 2009)

I have one and have used it for several years now, I have had very good and tasty results with it. I got a good deal on a propane it's much bigger and that's what I need sometimes. I'll not get rid of my Old Smokey, I plan on taking it along when I start to travel the USA in a motor home in a year from now.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ghlight=TheBoz


----------



## dc_x (Sep 22, 2009)

I use it and it's great.  My advice is to ignore the manual's instruction telling you to cook everything on high.  Cook at the temperatures suggested for other smokers and your meat will be perfect.

As a rule of thumb, the settings on the OS equate to High = 300 degrees, Medium = 250 degrees, Low = 200 degrees.


----------



## resorts13 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm on my second one in 8 years. Only reason it's my second is I "loaned" the first one to a friend and it got lost. He replaced it with a new one. I LOVE THEM !! 

I have only one problem. When smoking something on LOW heat, The wood chips don't get hot enough to smoke. I've been starting it HIGH to get it smoking, then put the meat in and lower it. The smoking slows down considerably but it seems to work. Anyone have any ideas on keeping the chips smoking on LOW heat?

Otherwise I swear by my Ol' smokey !!


----------



## roger davis (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Lou: I noticed your post was back in 2009. Hope you're still here. I have had an Ol' Smokey for many years and I am very satisfied with it. There are a few drawbacks (like no thermostat to say what the temp actually is. The built in thermostat goes low/med/high and everything in between but you really can't tell what the "actual temp" is. Other than that I love my ol' Smokey although I am thinking (before this summer) about upgrading to a full blown upright electric smoker. Not sure which one yet. I will be looking around this site for hints and suggestions (anyone have any suggestions...Somewhat limited budget :-)

=Roger=


----------



## fungi (May 15, 2014)

I have an Old Smokey on the way and I am also curious about the problem of not getting the chips smoking if you are at low temp.

I have had a Lil Chief smoker for over 40 years and bought the Old Smokey so I could do brisket.


----------

